
New in iOS 14: Simple Everyday Privacy with DuckDuckGo Privacy Browser - MaysonL
https://spreadprivacy.com/duckduckgo-privacy-browser-ios14/
======
WayToDoor
Aren't iOS browsers just a reskin of safari anyways?

